# Move quickly in the console along the query string.



## bagas (Oct 19, 2020)

Hello.
Shell used csh.
Tell me please.
How to quickly navigate in the console, in the command prompt, for recently entered commands.
Let's say there is a command.
nano /etc/portage/package.use/package.use
In Linux I press the Ctrl+right_arrow end left_arrow, the cursor moves on this command bypassing letters, only by characters.
Sorry for my English. )


----------



## bagas (Oct 19, 2020)

Solved the problem.
In .cshrc

```
bindkey '^[[1;5C' forward-word
bindkey '^[[1;5D' backward-word
```


----------



## memreflect (Oct 20, 2020)

There's no problem with remapping things if that's how you want to do it, but I thought you might want to know some more.  If you need help, typing `bindkey` with no arguments will list the keybindings, such as `forward-word` and `backword-word`; `^[` represents the character generated when you press the Escape key (it's literally the ascii(7) ESC character, but you can also interpret it as the Meta prefix, e.g. _^[f_ and _M-f_ are the same).  Of course, the output of `bindkey` can be piped to grep(1) if you want to search for the key bound to a specific editor command or the editor command that is invoked when a specific key is pressed.

tcsh(1) says `forward-word` is bound to _M-f_ and _M-F_ by default; `backward-word` is bound to Meta-b and Meta-B by default, very much like Emacs.

You can also use `bindkey -v` to use vi-style keybindings.  The man page focuses on the Emacs-based bindings, so editor commands like `vi-word-fwd` don't appear in the man page at all.  It's a good idea to list the vi keybindings using `bindkey` or even use `bindkey -l` if you want to understand what a certain editor command does.


----------

